# Most complete Mk 3 brochure I've seen



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Comes from Audi Denmark but it is in English. Photos and descriptions of many of the options, seats, and colors so you don't have to order blind from the Audi USA Order Guide.

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/f5cff6eb#/f5cff6eb/2


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Brochure Questions:*

Thanks Vegas,

lots of good info and a couple of questions:

1) I think I did the kilometers per liter to MPG conversion correct (3.785 L = 1 gallon & 100 km = 62 miles) and I came up with the following mileage figures for a base Quattro TT: 28 city; 43 Highway. Those are pretty darn good, especially the highway number and I haven't seen anything like that out of any of the US spec 2 L turbo engines. Did I make a mistake, will we see those in the US?

2) does the back seats fold down entirely flat. I think it would only use the seats in emergencies and would prefer the back seat to fold down lately flat - probably not very important in the grand scheme of things, maybe just a personal quirk.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thoughts*



Paul Bujold said:


> Thanks Vegas,
> 
> lots of good info and a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


1. I'm guessing the European mpg test is different than the USA EPA test. MPG can change dramatically depending on the test process used. So you can't get the USA mpg by just doing measurement conversions.

2. A coupe owner will have to answer you. I've only owned roadsTTers.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

The rear seats in my MKII TTS and MKII TTRS both fold completely flat. The rear seats are completely useless and wish Audi would offer a rear seat delete like they did for MKI


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Fined said:


> The rear seats in my MKII TTS and MKII TTRS both fold completely flat. The rear seats are completely useless and wish Audi would offer a rear seat delete like they did for MKI


Option would be nice but im glad it came with the rear seats. I have bunch of nieces and nephews and able to put them back there  ... else, id have to get rid of it for a 4seater lol


----------

